# awsome firepower



## sgt.doug (Jun 1, 2009)

THE 16 - D RAPIDFIRE



New Nail Gun, made by Dewalt. It can drive a 16-D nail through a 2 X 4 at 200 yards. This makes construction a breeze, you can sit in your lawn chair and build a fence. Just get the wife and kids to hold the fence boards in place while you sit back, relax with a cold drink, when they have the board in the right place just fire away. With the hundred round magazine, you can build the fence with a minimum of reloading. After a day of fence building with the new Dewalt Rapid fire nail gun, the wife will not ask you fix or build anything else.

see attachment below





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
An Excellent Credit Score is 750. See Yours in Just 2 Easy Steps!


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Always wear proper safety gear! Keep your eyes and ears on.


----------



## dukman (Mar 1, 2009)

I never really wanted a nail gun... until now


----------



## Old Sarge (Oct 14, 2008)

Can't you just see all the union folks jumping on the bandwagon to build houses, while they sit in the shade tipping a cool one, and operating their pneumatic nail guns?


----------



## stevethebeast (Aug 22, 2009)

HAHA! That's hilarious. Now you just need one that's somehow remotely controlled using a Wii controller so that you can do the same thing while chillin' inside the house XD


----------



## youpock (Oct 20, 2009)

lol i bought a nail gun at harbor freight, it was a framing nail gun for $14.99 lol it used to shoot two nails at once almost everytime... it's probably the scariest air tool i own.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

A friend of mine was shooting a nail gun at work and missed went right into his thumb. You have to be careful those things are scary.


----------



## DubCut (Dec 16, 2009)

I've only used a nail gun once, and my impression was that unless I deliberately pressed down on my thumb on a flat surface the gun wouldn't go off on it. I guess they all don't have that kind of trigger safety feature though.


----------



## longtime (Nov 22, 2009)

I use nail guns all the time and your right unless you are making contact it just causes a bruse. But when your boarded, you can get them to go 100 ft or so.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

longtime said:


> I use nail guns all the time and your right unless you are making contact it just causes a bruse. But when your boarded, you can get them to go 100 ft or so.


You and me both, I use a nail gun all the time now, with some exceptions, can't swing that hammer as much as I use to. Very useful tool, actually does a better job and doesn't split the wood as often.:2thumb:
Unless this happens...Man shot 34 times in head with nail gun | Reuters Yikes!!!


----------



## Tex (Oct 31, 2008)

My dad framed custom homes for almost 50 years before retiring last month. You need to be careful with nail guns. A guy who worked for my dad was nailing in joists while walking on a 3 1/2" top plate. He accidentally nailed his foot to the top plate. My dad had to climb up there and pull the nail out before he fell. Another guy that worked for him put his eye out. They are almost as dangerous as rotary saws.


----------



## Doomsayer (Apr 6, 2010)

got to get me one of those


----------

